# Press marks on Fleece



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

I am using Fibron from Fellers to press a design and letters onto fleece. Client is using it to make a small cape for little ones. The issue I have is the press mark on the fleece after pressing. I have pressed fleece for sublimation with no negative results. I'm assuming the higher pressure is the cause. My question is does anyone have a suggestion to eliminate or remove the press mark? I've read through the forum and found suggestions for raising the area of the design. I have no issue doing that I simply don't want to throw out what's already pressed. My other concern is the pressure would still be the same for that area would it not? I plan to wash the piece to see if that brings the fibers back up and even with the non-pressed areas. any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

When we do embroidery or heat press fleece or even sweaters we use a clothing steamer and that brings the fibers right back up no ring from the hoop from embroidery or press marks from a heat press. it's far easier then washing them. I have also heard of tossing them in a dryer that has a "fluff" setting works to but never tried that.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghoster32111 said:


> When we do embroidery or heat press fleece or even sweaters we use a clothing steamer and that brings the fibers right back up no ring from the hoop from embroidery or press marks from a heat press. it's far easier then washing them. I have also heard of tossing them in a dryer that has a "fluff" setting works to but never tried that.


Steamer makes sense. Using fluff will add something to the fabric. Not sure that is a good thing.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

battman2036 said:


> I am using Fibron from Fellers to press a design and letters onto fleece. Client is using it to make a small cape for little ones. The issue I have is the press mark on the fleece after pressing. I have pressed fleece for sublimation with no negative results. I'm assuming the higher pressure is the cause. My question is does anyone have a suggestion to eliminate or remove the press mark? I've read through the forum and found suggestions for raising the area of the design. I have no issue doing that I simply don't want to throw out what's already pressed. My other concern is the pressure would still be the same for that area would it not? I plan to wash the piece to see if that brings the fibers back up and even with the non-pressed areas. any other suggestions would be appreciated.


Using soft pad to raise the shirt will cushion the pressure applied to the fabric and will not compress the fabric.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll try the steamer and pad. Thank you very much.


----------

